
Linode launches native IPv6 support - tasaro
http://blog.linode.com/2011/05/03/linode-launches-native-ipv6-support/
======
joeyh
Wow, just one IPv6 address for free, pay for the rest.

Granted, you're paying for addresses pooled among hosts with failover, which
could be well worth paying for.

But come on Linode, a single IPv6 address allocation is ridiculous.

Update: Found this post by caker (linode guy)
[http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=7055&highlight=i...](http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=7055&highlight=ipv6)

He mentions a third option involving a /64, does not mention if it will cost
extra:

"We'll also be rolling out support to have an entire /64 routed to one of your
IPv6 Linodes, which you can then route wherever you please."

~~~
sp332
For perspective: IANA instructs RIRs to allocate _no less than_ a /32 to each
customer. That leaves 32 bits for those customers to resell smaller subnets,
usually /64. 32 bits is as much as the _entire_ IPv4 Internet, so they can
sell as many /64 _subnets_ as there are _individual computers_ on the IPv4
Internet. So even if Linode only bought 1 of these /64 subnets, they would
have 64 bits of address space to allocate to their customers. I think they can
spare more than one :)

~~~
joeyh
And it's not just academic, consider if you want to run lots of https and
support browsers that don't support https on one address. Not to mention all
the applications for many addresses that should develop if/when ipv6 is
widespread.

As a further datapoint, I have two systems with native ipv6, and each have a
/64.

~~~
marshray
_consider if you want to run lots of https and support browsers that don't
support https on one address_

Then Linode expects you to pay more money for the privilege of doing that.
They got paid per-https-site over IPv4, they want their cut on IPv6 too.

------
jmillikin

      > Can I get more than one IPv6 address?
      >
      > A single IPv6 address can be assigned to your Linode for free.
    

I hope this is a misunderstanding -- if not, it's actually a huge step
backwards. The current solution for IPv6 in linode (HE tunnel to static IPv4
address) gives each node a full /64. It could be argued that this is a bit
excessive, but it seems fairly typical, and lets you do useful things like
serve multiple SSL sites from a single host without bothering with SNI.

~~~
antihero
Is there a guide somewhere to get HE working with Linode?

~~~
runningdogx
Just follow the HE tunnel setup instructions like you would for any non-linode
host or border router.

------
uggedal
Looks like this is somewhat dependent on their data center providers:

 _This will be a phased roll-out across the facilities, starting with
immediate availability in Fremont, Newark in a week or so, followed by
Dallas._

From the FAQ[1] page:

    
    
      Fremont, CA: Yes
      Dallas, TX:  Soon
      Atlanta, GA: No ETA
      Newark, NJ:  About a week
      London, UK:  Q4 2011
    

[1]: <http://www.linode.com/IPv6/>

------
ramidarigaz
I'm really glad to see IPv6. I dearly love Linode. But only one address?

------
remi
On the same day that Slicehost announced that it will move into Rackspace
because of the transition to IPv6… What are the odds?

~~~
chc
It might be related, but from the release schedule it seems pretty clear that
at most Slicehost prompted Linode to release this feature a few months earlier
than planned.

------
dholowiski
Not so subtle dig at slicehost/rackspace... "Does this affect existing and new
Linodes? Nope. Not at all. No forced migrations here. "

------
mike-cardwell
Native isn't available in their London DC yet. Doesn't matter though. I've
been using a free IPv6 tunnel broker whos end point is less than 1ms away from
my Linode:

<http://tunnelbroker.net/>

------
nwmcsween
Considering Linode's main datacenter is he.net in Fremont, CA I don't see why
they are billing for ipv6 as it's free for them. Also he.net in fremont has
ridiculously cheap bandwidth and colo pricing with routes a bit better than
cogent which isn't really saying much.

~~~
JshWright
Their 'main' datacenter? All 5 DCs are actively used. In fact, if any DC were
to be called their main DC, I suppose it would be the Softlayer (formerly The
Planet) DC in Dallas.

------
dholowiski
While the geek in me thinks this is really super cool, the realist in me
wonders why on earth I would need an IPV6 address _now_. All though we're
"out" of IPV4 addresses, no hosting company has run out (I can still get all
the IPV4 based VPS's & dedicated servers I want). Maybe I care 4 years from
now, but I'm not sure I really care now... except it is really cool.

~~~
wmf
The point of dual-stack servers is to more efficiently serve the imminent DS-
Lite clients where IPv6 is more efficient than IPv4.

~~~
hartror
"DS-Lite"?

~~~
wmf
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6_transition_mechanisms#Dual...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6_transition_mechanisms#Dual-
Stack_Lite_.28DS-Lite.29)

(What a shame; they gave this protocol an un-Googleable name.)

~~~
hartror
Phew! I was hoping it wasn't something to do with Nintendo! Thanks!

------
rgraham
Are they just thumbing the nose at rackspace/slicehost here? I'm amused either
way. They should offer a credit or discount for switching right now. I think
it'd convert like mad.

~~~
joeyh
Not really. Ipv6 support has been an open and much-discussed wishlist feature
on the Linode forums for ages, and a few months ago they finally committed to
providing it ASAP.

------
EGreg
That is awesome news!

------
dools
Any Aussies wanting good quality ipv6 vps hosting should check out
networkpresence.com.au they rock

